# Won 3rd place at local chili cook off this weekend



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

We took our chili recipe & toned it down because we thought it was to spicy for a competition. We were wrong, we toned it down too much. The chili that won was spicier than ours. I think if we had made it a little more spicy we could have won. Well we'll work on it for next years competition. But since this was our first try we were happy with 3rd place. We used ground chuck, hot Italian sausage, & bacon for the meat part. The thing we did different than all the other competitors was we smoked the ground chuck & sausage before adding it to the chili. It really gave it a great flavor.Here's the recipe. The ingredients in red at the end are from the original recipe & if you want to add some heat just add any or all of them.

Al’s chili cook off recipe

*List #1*

2 lbs. ground chuck 80/20

2 lbs. hot Italian sausage links

1 lb. thick cut bacon

*List #2*

1 lg. sweet onion

3 green onions

1 green pepper

1 red pepper

1 orange pepper

1 yellow pepper

2 jalapeno peppers

4 stalks celery

5 cloves garlic

8 oz. mushrooms

*List #3*

2# tomato sauce

2# diced tomato’s

1 pkg. chili seasoning ( I use French’s )

2 tbs chili powder

2 tsp cumin

¼ tsp worcestershire

2/3 tsp oregano

2/3 cu beef stock

Fry bacon until crisp. Save bacon grease.

Form 4 burgers with the 2# of ground chuck.

Put burgers & sausage links in smoker, smoke burgers about 1 ½ hours, and sausage about 2 hours @ 220. I put them in the smoker cold when I first light it up. If you let the smoker get to temp first then put meat in I would take a half hour off smoke time.

Chop bacon & burgers up into small bite size pieces, remove sausage casing & chop sausage into bite size pieces too.

Chop or dice all ingredients in list #2

Put ingredients in list #3, in large pot on med. heat, also add saved bacon grease

Add ingredient list #2 to pot.

Put burgers & sausage in smoker the same time you start cooking the other ingredients in the pot.

When done smoking and after chopping up, add burger meat, sausage, and bacon to pot.

Total cook time 4 hours, so meat will only be in pot 2 hours. Cool & refrigerate overnight. Reheat the next day. Enjoy!

  

The original calls for:

3 jalapeno's with seeds

1 1/2 to 2 packages of chili seasoning

5 tbs chili powder

1 tsp tabasco

2/3 tsp cayenne

*Here's a photo of the ingredients.*








*Here's the meat all cut up ready to go in.*







*Here's the finished chili.*







*Thanks for looking.*


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats that's great for a first competition 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd be interested in both the spicy and less spicy versions I'll send ya a PM


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 24, 2011)

Yaaaaa!!

 Congrats Al!!

Looks delicious!

   Craig


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great.  How much time did they give you before judging?  Were you allowed to prep anything ahead of time or did you have to do it all on site?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

Czarcastic said:


> Looks great.  How much time did they give you before judging?  Were you allowed to prep anything ahead of time or did you have to do it all on site?




We were allowed to prepare it at home, then just bring it to the comp & reheat it. We made it the day before, so it would sit in the fridge overnight. It's always better the next day.


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats!! that looks like some tasty chili!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Al


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats Al.  You gave me a great Idea for some leftover pulled pork I have sitting in the freezer.  You gotta love this place...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

Smoke 2 Geaux said:


> Congrats Al.  You gave me a great Idea for some leftover pulled pork I have sitting in the freezer.  You gotta love this place...




Thanks Smoke, when you get your recipe together be sure to share it with us.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic Al!! Congratulations!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great Al....think you was robbed by the judges. I was wondering how you did in this....thx for the update


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats Al.... man that chili looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

Really looks great Al, and third place isn't too bad, plus you get to eat the rest of your Chile---Wish I could help!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Really looks great Al, and third place isn't too bad, plus you get to eat the rest of your Chile---Wish I could help!
> 
> Bear




We didn't get to eat it, we had to pass it out in small sample cups. All the contestants gave away all their chili. It was fun though, cause everyone thought our chili was awesome.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats Al. That looks delicious!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes sir that looks like some right awesome looking chili there Al. Can I have some too. I just live up the road a piece.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind remarks, I really appreciate it. I hope all of you who requested the recipe enjoy the chili as much as we did.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I got the recipe. Thanks Al.

I may make it tomorrow, that way I'll have some to take to work during the week!


----------



## gotarace (Feb 26, 2011)

Excellent looking chili Al...Sometimes it's nice to get complements from a group of people. At least you got to try all the competitions chili and had fun doing it.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks great.  I would be interested in the spicy recipe myself.  Congrats!


----------



## geronimo (Feb 26, 2011)

Smokin  Al

Need your recipe on the chili    Thanks Geronimo


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 26, 2011)

I just made Al's chili recipe, and it's wonderful!

Meaty and very tasty

I added more tomatoe sauce, ground corriander and fresh cilantro to the recipe.

Thanks for the recipe Al!!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good addition Todd. I'll keep that in mind for next year. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2011)

geronimo said:


> Smokin  Al
> 
> Need your recipe on the chili    Thanks Geronimo




I'm sending it to you now.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

Great looking chili AL...


----------



## jasond (Feb 27, 2011)

Al, amazing looking chili.  I wouldn't mind have the spicy-version recipe.  Thanks in advance, and congrats on the 3rd place.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2011)

It's on it's way Jason!


----------



## mco (Feb 27, 2011)

Al

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats Al! Nice looking chili!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Johnny,

Glad your back posting again. How's the leg?


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Johnny,
> 
> Glad your back posting again. How's the leg?


Doing OK. Doctors are thinking they might do the skin graft end of next week if everything looks good on Monday's dressing change. Still got a ways to go, but the skin graft should be the last operation.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a shot of the finished Chili.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. So is this stuff out of this world?


----------



## ak1 (Feb 27, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Thanks for the recipe. So is this stuff out of this world?


It is very very good. I had some for supper after I finished cooking it. It is very good, but the flavours are a bit harsh. 

Having said that, Al did say that the chili should sit for a day and then be reheated.

It was very good right after cooking, it should be absolutely wonderful tomorrow after letting the flavours mix together.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

AK did you make the spicy version?


----------



## ak1 (Feb 28, 2011)

No the mild version. My wife doesn't like spicy, but then she thought the mild version was too hot


----------



## java (Feb 28, 2011)

smokin, itried to pm you but not sure if it worked.

i sure would like to try your chili recipe if you dont mind sending it to me.

java


----------



## upstateshawn (Oct 2, 2011)

Al

Can you send me the recipe for this chili?


----------



## rivet (Oct 3, 2011)

Outstanding job on your first chili-competition! Looks really tasty and nice meat combo, too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats on the walk!....I am always looking for good Chili recipes and the Smoked meats would add another dimension...PM Sent...JJ


----------



## alelover (Oct 3, 2011)

Way to go Al. It looks delicious. I'm always looking for a good chili recipe.


----------



## slownlow (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks and sounds great.  Pm on the way.  Thanks Al.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats Al that looks so awesome

I'm sure next year you'll be number 1

I would also like to have your recipe the spice one .


----------



## denny74 (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks great Al, congrats on third place.


----------



## meatraker (Nov 21, 2011)

Way to go Al! It is about that Chili time of year.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 6, 2012)

The high temperature has dropped 25 degrees in the last two days, so it was time for chili.  I searched this site and decided to try this one.  Taking my wife into consideration, I used the milder version, but am storing the spicy one for my work's chili cookoff in a couple of months.  Anyway, it was awesome!  For fun, I served it in bread bowls.













2012-10-06 12.27.43.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Oct 6, 2012


----------



## roller (Feb 24, 2013)

Do not no how I missed this one AL but it sure looks great and thanks for the recipe...


----------

